# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Телефон храма в Москве

## Хари-канта д.д.

Подскажите, плиз, телефон московского  храма. На этом сайте телефон недействительный. Как позвонить - непонятно.

----------


## Эдуард22

Да таже самя фича телефон набираю а никто не берет хотелось бы знать всетаки телефон храма, Хари боЛО

----------


## Aniruddha das

Телефоны храма: +79259971003 и +7(499)6081249

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Харе Кришна дорогие преданные! примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны. Вся слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Пишет Вам один из организаторов ретрита "Наш Прабхупада", который состоится со 2.10.2014 по 10.10.2014 в храме на Куусинена 19 А.

Хочу еще раз пригласить всех Вас на этот фестиваль-ретрит. Приходите, регистрируйтесь, участвуйте в подготовке! За последний месяц я много слушал и читал о Шриле Прабхупаде, общался с людьми, которые уже посетили семинар Сурешвары прабху и все они с энтузиазмом вдохновляли меня самого прослушать этот семинар. Один преданный сказал мне: "Я более, чем двадцать лет в ИСККОН. И внешне у меня было все в порядке. Но после семинара есть такое ощущение, что была жизнь до и есть жизнь после...Очень многое пришлось переосмыслить: и свою собственную жизнь, и место Прабхупады в ней, и другими глазами посмотреть на общество, которое он создал, на преданных и мои взаимоотношения с ними." И это, на мой взгляд, весомый аргумент, чтобы прийти на этот фестиваль для той категории людей, у которых есть трудности, сомнения и неопределенность в духовной жизни. Для преданных же, у которых уже есть личная связь со Шрилой Прабхупадой, есть устойчивая и непоколебимая вера в его миссию, для них есть другая причина посетить ретрит о Шриле Прабхупаде – это безмерное чувство благодарности и особый вкус, который они чувствуют, слушая о нем, вспоминая его качества и его жизнь, используя любой повод, чтобы сохранить и укрепить семью Шрилы Прабхупады.

Спасибо за внимание! ждем вас!!!

С уважением Доял Чайтанья дас
За более подробной информацией, пожалуйста, заходите на сайт: nashprabhupada.ru

----------


## Вова25

Харе Кришна! Скажите пожалуйста а можно ли грихастхам жить в храме, а точнее приходить туда ночевать, а утром уходить на работу?

----------


## Вену Гопал дас

> Харе Кришна! Скажите пожалуйста а можно ли грихастхам жить в храме, а точнее приходить туда ночевать, а утром уходить на работу?



Ашрам грихастхи по определению находится там где его семья, жена, дети, родственники. В храмах живут брахмачари. В самом начале нашего движения Шрила Прабхупада позволял семейным людям жить в храмах, тогда это было необходимо. Но в наше время этого уже нет. Безусловно, если семейный преданный будет проездом в большом храме ИСККОН, ему могут позволить переночевать, но жить постоянно вряд ли.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

17.00 - ягья, когда родители могут сделать подношения для защиты своих детей
18.00 - лекция Е.М. Амриты прабху, после которой можно будет получить несколько капель Радха-кунды на голову
19.00 - Гаура-арати и пение Дамодара-аштами с подношением фитильков
В Ведической культуре родители всегда проводили самые разнообразные обряды для своих детей. Вот как описывает "Чайтанья-Бхагавата" обряды, совершаемые для маленького Господа Гауранги его близкими:
"Некоторые из них, желая защитить малыша, пели мантры Вишну. Другие произносили мантры, прося благословения у богини Дурги, а третьи, чтобы защитить Его от враждебных сил, произносили мантры, обходя дом."
Похожие описания можно найти в "Шримад Бхагаватам", где рассказывается о поклонении Гопи, желавших защитить маленького Кришну.
На ягье в среду пуджари прочитают некоторые из этих гимнов. На ягью можно приносить фрукты и топленое масло. Очень хорошо в этот день делать пожертвования на Говардхана-пуджу от имени своих детей.
День Бахулаштами связан с такой историей. Во Враджа-Дхаме есть Бахулаван, один из её главных лесов. Однажды корова по имени Бахула пришла попить воду из Санкаршана-кунды в этом лесу. К ней подкрался тигр и схватил её. Она попросила его не пожирать её прямо сейчас, потому что вначале она должна была покормить своего голодного телёнка. (Они жили в доме брахмана.) Корова Бахула пообещала тигру вернуться сразу после этого. Вернувшись в дом к брахману, она стала кормить телёнка, говоря ему, что кормит его в последний раз. Когда телёнок узнал об этом, он стал проситься пойти с ней и погибнуть вместе. А когда об этом услышал брахман, он попросил их обоих остаться, а сам собрался идти вместо них, чтобы скормить себя тигру.
В конце концов, идти в лес решили все трое, причём каждый хотел пострадать за других. Когда они пришли к тигру, в тот момент появился Сам Господь Шри Кришна, Который за такое самопожертвование хотел даровать всем троим благословения. Тигр, увидев Господа, внутренне изменился – его сердце смягчилось и он отпустил корову, телёнка и брахмана домой. По имени коровы и был назван этот лес. А Шри Радха-кунда находится именно в пределах леса Бахулаван.
Шри Радха-кунда явилась после того, когда один прислужник Камсы, демон Ариштасура (Вришабхасура), принял образ быка и пришёл во Врадж, чтобы доставлять беспокойства Враджабаси и Самому Кришне. Его целью было убить Кришну. Но Сам Кришна убил его. Шримати Радхарани и Гопи потребовали от Него пройти очищение, поскольку Он убил «быка», даже несмотря на то, что это был асур, а не бык.
"Ты должен омыться во всех святых водах, которые только есть на Земле», сказали Гопи Шри Кришне. Тогда Господь создал Свою большую кунду (Шйама-кунду), просто ударив ногой о землю. В неё тотчас вошли все тиртхи Земли. Господь принял там омовение, а Шримати Радхарани теперь захотела создать и Свою кунду, больше по размеру, чем Шйама-кунда. Вместе со Своими Сакхи Она начала копать землю браслетами, но вода не появлялась там. Тогда Кришна попросил все тиртхи войти и в эту кунду, и так появилась Радха-кунда.
Шри Радха-кунда неотлична от Шримати Радхарани и поэтому очень дорога Шри Кришне.

----------

